# Another One....



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Another cute duckling picture that I thought everyone might enjoy.

The caption that went with the photo was a good one, I think:


*Your True Friends Don't Mind If You're a Lil' Different*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Linda, that one is just too adorable. Can we save it to our hard drives??
It's just a great email type of thing. I got a great one the other day, it's just 
not about birds......you know the off topic thing. But a gal was hand feeding a baby squirrel when her pregnant dog started dragging the squirrel's bed over to hers. When the puppies came in, the squirrel just cuddled right in w/them, lol. Very cute.

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks, fp...I'm pretty computer illiterate so I'm not sure what saving it to your hard drive means...LOL. I copied the picture from the email and then saved to to "My Pictures" and then was able to attach it to the post from there.

I know the one you're talking about with the baby squirrel. I got it too and really enjoyed it because we love and feed our squirrels too. You don't get to see a baby one too often.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Linda,


Wow...Baby Ducks are so wonderful...!

Oh golly...

Ummmmm...if you are an IBM PC, Windows operating system, right click on an image, and, you should get a little window-menu, in which are several options, and among them, is the option of "save as", or "Save image as"...

Left click on that, and you get a Window showing options as for where you wish to save it, "C" Drive is your Hard Drive, but of course 'My Documents' is a good one alse, and is where I tend to save things...this window also lets you change the name the file will have if you want to.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Oh, that is adorable! *


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these cute pics! They make my day much better!

Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. Don't you just love ducklings?

Reti


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Aww! That's so cute!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lin, another adorable picture. Thank you. And, a big thank you to you and Phil. 
I had not known how to save a picture like that to my hard drive and didn't even understand fully the "save image as" but I did it just as you and Phil outlined and got those cute little duckies in My Pictures. It only took a jiffy.

Lin, we're going to be computer geniouses yet.

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Lin, we're going to be computer geniouses yet.
> Maggie


Sheesh, Maggie, I sure hope so! I'm just glad that it's been working (attaching the pictures.) I had a cute Halloween greeting last month that I found and could not get it to show up in the post no matter how many times I tried. As far as I know, I did the same stuff that I'm doing now. Guess I just have to keep experimenting and trying. My 17 year old son laughs at me...LOL...and I don't blame him. He's tried to show me stuff so many times that I don't ask anymore...too embarrassing...LOL  

Linda


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another cute duckling picture that I thought everyone might enjoy.
> 
> ...


HOW CUTE!


----------

